# evolution of a 75 gallon



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

CLICK THE PICS FOR BIGGER, they look better

january





5-6 weeks later:



couple weeks later:





lil later:





lil later:



NOW:


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Wow quite the progression. Looks good.

What is your stocklist for that tank?


----------



## fishyslc (Sep 3, 2008)

Must say I like it in the "now" pics. the best, nice rock work and plants!


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Congrats on the development of a beautiful tank. You've done a really nice job.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

his stock is one 5 inche maybe JD and one 4 5 inche jaguar


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

MidNightCowBoy said:


> Wow quite the progression. Looks good.
> 
> What is your stocklist for that tank?


the stock list is a 7" jack dempsey and an 8" jaguar, clean up crew is a 4.5" CAE and a 3" bristlnose pleco.

thanks for the compliments guys!


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

herny said:


> his stock is one 5 inche maybe JD and one 4 5 inche jaguar


they are a bit bigger


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

lol my bad bro just trying to help out casue i mean i know you so busy and all


----------

